# Tomcat unter Suse Linux 8.1 systemweit



## YU-Koda (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich haben auf meinen Server (Suse Linux 8.1) eine Chatsoftware über Tomcat (4.1) zu laufen. Allerdings möchte ich mit Hilfe von Cronjob ermöglichen, dass nach einen Server Reboot die Chatsoftware automatisch startet. Vor eine weile hatte ich die Software mit Liteserver zu laufen. Jedoch ist lws mir zu langsam.

Das mit Tomcat hatte leider nicht mit cronjob geklappt. Das gab einen wunderschönen error 500. Das liegt wohl daran, dass lws Systemweit funktioniert und Tomcat irgendwie nicht. Kann mir evtl jemand weiterhelfen? Schon mal recht herzlichen Dank


----------

